# ThinkTanklures Triggerfish! Revisited



## Jim (Feb 2, 2013)

They have a new video that shows how to really learn and use the lure. The video is over 10 minutes long but worth it in my opinion if you truly want to learn how to use this lure. I am still intrigued by this lure and like to have it as one of the lures in my arsenal. It drives the Pike crazy on the Sudbury river here in Mass.

[youtube]MdMsXCzFT4k[/youtube]


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a pretty neat lure. I am going to have to give that a try. And they are a lot cheaper than I expected.


----------



## Fishin-joe (Feb 7, 2013)

Really cool lure right there..I am buying 2 todat gotta get the hang of the action.

I am also going to try these out on fresh water might be interesting.......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgZ0fq8BRRU&feature=player_embedded

If you know about the Waxwing let me know if they are good or not?


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my! That looks sweet! I have a feeling I know where some smallmouth are that will punish that thing


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2013)

Fishin-joe said:


> Really cool lure right there..I am buying 2 todat gotta get the hang of the action.
> 
> I am also going to try these out on fresh water might be interesting.......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgZ0fq8BRRU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> If you know about the Waxwing let me know if they are good or not?



I have a waxwing that i got to catch Striped Bass....no luck yet.


----------



## Fishin-joe (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my two and tryed them out of the bank in heavy winds and the action is good ( probably better in calmer wind ). The fit and finish is well done along with the head that moves freely from side to side. Hope the colors I bought work well, Baby Bass and Shinner. I will report any fish that I catch on these.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks awesome. I can think of a ton of possibilities for this bait. I just spent my lure allowance, but one of these will be included in my next order.


----------

